# Cam Procedures



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well im getting my cam installed maybe next weekend and i just wanted to know the procedures, like driving it right away, do i let it brake in or just drive it normally, also heard alot about changing the oil a couple times, do i really need to do this or should i just do it once there finished doing the cam swap.


With the cam im also doing the spring kit and the pushrods along with the full tune.

arty:


Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you're paying a shop to have it installed, then they should have the cam broke-in before you get the car back. Although the break in oil may still be in the crankcase, so an oil change sooner then normal would be cool.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> If you're paying a shop to have it installed, then they should have the cam broke-in before you get the car back. Although the break in oil may still be in the crankcase, so an oil change sooner then normal would be cool.


Ditto what he said. Drive her like normal, no problems...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Well im getting my cam installed maybe next weekend and i just wanted to know the procedures, like driving it right away, do i let it brake in or just drive it normally, also heard alot about changing the oil a couple times, do i really need to do this or should i just do it once there finished doing the cam swap.
> 
> 
> With the cam im also doing the spring kit and the pushrods along with the full tune.
> ...



Awesome man, make sure to get a video of that bad boy. :cool


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for your help John and Rich. :cheers


Ill post that video as soon as its done, Aram.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

When I did my cam change, I let the car idle until it got to operating temperature then shut it down let it got to room temperature and done it again two more times. I did that to get some heat cycles in the valve springs, then drive the car never getting over 3000rpm when cold. I changed my oil at 500 miles then after that I followed my regular intervals for changing oil. The break in is not as bad for roller cams as it was for flat tappet cams. I agree what Rukee said, and with stiffer valve springs let your car warm up before getting on it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Did your cam come with specific instructions to break it in that way? Every cam I've installed said to rev to about 2000+rpm right at start up and then for several minutes to insure max oil pressure while it breaks in.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

These are the instructions mine came with.

http://www.compcams.com/Technical/Instructions/Files/145.pdf


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Did your cam come with specific instructions to break it in that way? Every cam I've installed said to rev to about 2000+rpm right at start up and then for several minutes to insure max oil pressure while it breaks in.


No my cam kit didn't come with instructions from LPE. That is true for flat tappet cams because you have to install new lifters anytime you change a cam in a flat tappet car. The way you do it, thats the way I've done it also when I intalled cams in a flat tappet motors. The lifter have to make their ware pattern because they have to spin in the lifter bores. That procedure is not needed for a roller cam the 30min break in. You just clean it inside and out, coat the cam well with engine oil slide it in and bolt it togetther.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

alsgto04 said:


> These are the instructions mine came with.
> 
> http://www.compcams.com/Technical/Instructions/Files/145.pdf


Are you doing the cam install or you having the shop do it? If your doing the install and need help I can walk you through it.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

:cool Thanks for the help, but im taking it in to the shop i really dont have that much tools.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

alsgto04 said:


> :cool Thanks for the help, but im taking it in to the shop i really dont have that much tools.


I don't take that much, all you need is a cresent wrench and a ball peen hammer.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> I don't take that much, all you need is a cresent wrench and a ball peen hammer.


And a crow bar & chisel for the fine detail work...


----------

